# "Fake" Chocolates...



## Nat2007 (Jan 29, 2009)

It does look like a sweet thing...but it is not. My husband actually wanted to have one with his coffee when he saw them in the fridge...but they are stuffed with foie!!. 

The mix of chocolate, foie and salt...is quite nice. They are easy to make, you can prepare them well ahead of time and your guests will be surprised when they tried them!!.

Ingredients:

Foie mi-cuit
 chocolate (70% cocoa)
 Maldon salt


 You start shaping the foie. To do this, I take the trays we use to make ice cubes and stuffed them with foie. It is best to use silicone trays cause it becomes easier to take the foie out later on. Put the tray in the freezer and wait until the foie is frozen.
 Melt your chocolate. Remove the foie from the freezer, and take it out of the ice tray. Now all you need to do is roll it into the chocolate. You will see that the chocolate solidifies very fast, due to the foie being frozen. Make sure all the foie shapes are well covered in chocolate.
 Sprinkle with maldon salt and let in the fridge. Take them out a couple of hours before eating them, so you are sure the foie has unfrozen.
 One variation to this is to mash roasted almonds into small pieces, and roll the foie in them before you cover it with chocolate....


----------

